# Instructor Training Guns



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

Kind of an odd question but I was hoping that maybe somebody could tell me where to get some of those blue training guns that gun instructors sometimes use? Do they come modeled after different actual guns or just the standard 1911? I want to play around with making my own holsters, might be fun in my spare time, and thought this might be a good item to use to mold the leather if they sell replicas of my actual guns or something very similar to. If anybody has any other ideas I am certainly open. I thought about maybe an air soft gun but they don't make one, that I can find, for an S&W 40ve or Ruger SP101.

Thank you.


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

When I worked at a gun store I think our boss got some training guns from www.blueguns.com. I believe they have Sigma, SP101, and 1911s on there. Plus you can find them on most general online gunsights. Gunbroker has them as well. I have seen training barrels as well you can just put in your existing firearm to make it safe.


----------



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

nelskc said:


> When I worked at a gun store I think our boss got some training guns from www.blueguns.com. I believe they have Sigma, SP101, and 1911s on there. Plus you can find them on most general online gunsights. Gunbroker has them as well. I have seen training barrels as well you can just put in your existing firearm to make it safe.


That is exactly what I needed, thank you.


----------



## veovius (May 21, 2008)

I've seen them in Glock and S&W 5946 (whatever the RCMP service pistol is) as well.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

At one time solid cast aluminum replicas were available for the holster makers. I got one of these, some fifty years back, from Lytle Novelty Company, of Chicago, Ill.

Maybe Mike Barham of Galco can help.

Bob Wright


----------

